# Just got my "fish" college results!



## Tom (1 Aug 2008)

Distinctions... YAY!

  I'm happy now  Sorry, had to say somehting 

Tom


----------



## TDI-line (1 Aug 2008)

Well done fella, excellent result.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Aug 2008)

Congrats


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Aug 2008)

well done


----------



## jay (14 Aug 2008)

Smarty pants.  
Good stuff, guess we'll be reading more top notch stuff in PFK then.


----------



## Joecoral (14 Aug 2008)

good going dude!
whats the next step now?


----------



## Tom (14 Aug 2008)

> whats the next step now?



Dunno, just got sacked from my shop for looking elsewhere!! Couldn't believe they sacked me for that, but I'm quite relieved they did because I really didn't like it there. 

Anyone got any aquatic jobs going then?   

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

Respect! I do know of one, a guddon, i'll PM you.
Man, i havn't got enough fingers for all the pies LOL


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Aug 2008)

Congrats Tom 

What course were you studying?


----------



## a1Matt (14 Aug 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Dunno, just got sacked from my shop for looking elsewhere!! Tom



I'm sure there are laws against that.  I'm not surprised you didn't want to work there if that is how they behave.

All the best for the future and congrats on getting your distinction


----------



## Tom (14 Aug 2008)

> Respect! I do know of one, a guddon



Applied 



> What course were you studying?



National Diploma in Ornamental Fisheries   



> I'm sure there are laws against that. I'm not surprised you didn't want to work there if that is how they behave.



There are laws, but I wasn't even given any sort of contract to start with. Technically it was casual labour and they can do what they like really. At least I was all paid up to date. Then they went on about me giving them plenty of notice before I quit, when they've just sacked me on the spot lol. Never mind eh, there's plenty of shops about. Shame, because that one was cheap, and they have nice corals. 

They had some funny ideas about things too like the keeping and treatment of fish in the shop, and dealing with customers especially!  :? 

Ah well, I'm sure something will come through if I apply for every fish job under the sun (which I kind of am doing!). Going for a local college's Aquatics and Exotics Technician post as well, so we'll see what comes of that. 

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Aug 2008)

Good luck


----------



## durtydurty (15 Aug 2008)

I went to Sparsholt and did three years of fisheries studies and loved every minute of it.

Selling cars for a living now but thats life! 

Where abouts are you hoping to get a job, locally to college or where you live?


----------



## Tom (15 Aug 2008)

Was that the ornamental side, or "hairy-ass" (lol) carp etc?

Well I've just today got myself an interview at Otley College near Ipswich for an animal technician's job, but I'm also applying for another technician job Dan sent though for me.

Tom


----------



## durtydurty (15 Aug 2008)

I was one of the up to your armpits in mud, ice, water hardworking carp lot. 

Good luck, I think when I did my course some 10 years there were very few jobs in that industry available, more scope now I'm guessing.

Best of luck with everything.


----------

